# Wann hat man kein RL?



## Leanback (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mir mal was überlegt.. alle die mitmachen wollen können ja mitmachen.. ich fange mal hier an.. ich denke an mienen beispielen wisst ihr was zu tun ist ^^

Man hat kein RL wenn man im Designer Laden nach Plattenrüstung Sucht.
Man hat kein RL wenn man zu einem "Kinder-Zauberer" geht und ihn um Zimtschnecken und Wasser bittet!
Man hat kein RL wenn man die Epische Abteilung im Laden net finden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leanbackx

Will mal eure vorschläge hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (14. Dezember 2006)

man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt


----------



## Feranos (14. Dezember 2006)

lol der wahr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man hat kein rl, weil man glaubt das man nicht älter als 60 werden kann


----------



## Elwood (14. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man sich in jeder freien minute vorn Rechner hängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (14. Dezember 2006)

man hat kein rl, wenn man sich elwood nennt(das is nich der elwood von anub'arak oder?)


----------



## Deadlift (14. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL wenn man zum Polizisten rennt und sich beschwert das die Ehre nicht upgedated wurde nachdem man sich geprügelt hat.


----------



## Mardras (14. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man die tote Katze am Straßenrand kürschnern will.


----------



## Slaan (14. Dezember 2006)

...du ständig heroisch die Hände in die Luft wirfst, in Kampfhaltung gehst und rufst "Für die Horde!", sobald Menschen etwas von Kühen melken erzählen...nur warum funktioniert der Mondfeuer-Knopf jetzt nicht...


----------



## BoonDaMage (14. Dezember 2006)

Mann hat kein RealLife, wenn man vorm Media Markt campt, um Burning Crusade als einer der ersten zu bekommen!


----------



## Deadlift (14. Dezember 2006)

...du dir Dämonentöter auf dein Besteck zaubern willst weil deine Schwiegermuter zum Weihnachtsessen kommt.


...du all diese Beiträge liest mit der Hand auf der Maus.





Sie jetzt wegzunehmen hilft auch nimmer.  =)


----------



## nsane (15. Dezember 2006)

...wenn man vorm leeren Einkaufsregal auf Respawn wartet :-)


----------



## Pansenlutscher (15. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL wenn man bei Ebay stundenlang nach den günstigsten Heiltränken und Essenzen sucht- oder 
wenn man vergeblich versucht ein Steakmesser als "Drachenzahnklinge" für 300Euro zu verkaufen


----------



## Burntable (16. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man anstatt zu lachen, lol sagt....


----------



## LilaLauneBär (16. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein rl, wenn man ständig durch die stadt hüpft statt läuft.


----------



## Rheinita (16. Dezember 2006)

Burntable schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL, wenn man anstatt zu lachen, lol sagt....



Oh verdammt, ich hab kein RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man hat kein RL, wenn man sich mit 5 Rucksäcken behängt in die S-Bahn zwängt


----------



## Nimbrod (16. Dezember 2006)

*Rheinita tröstet*

hmm man hat kein rl wenn man einen beritenen Polizisten sieht und denkt das ist aber kein Epic Mount


----------



## Namuro-Drachenfaust (17. Dezember 2006)

man hat kein RL wenn man den Kühlschrank looten will


----------



## Kopranos (17. Dezember 2006)

man hat kein rl mehr,wenn man an einem flughafen nach dem nächsten einen fp fragt


----------



## Herri (17. Dezember 2006)

... wenn man bei H&M nen stapel gammeliger Tierhäute verkaufen will.


----------



## Illina (17. Dezember 2006)

man hat kein rl, wenn man nach dem in-den-finger-schneiden erstmal einen apfel isst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (17. Dezember 2006)

Illina schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man nach dem in-den-finger-schneiden erstmal einen apfel isst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss ich das verstehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab Need auf [Erklärung]


----------



## Alucardin (18. Dezember 2006)

Nerak schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe auch keine Ahnung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man hat kein RL mehr wenn...man seinen Lehrer fragt ob er neue Zauber hat...


----------



## buechse (18. Dezember 2006)

Finger schneiden = Verletzung, ergo Apfel essen = HP reggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tiefgründig: Man hat kein Reallife, wenn man schon zwischen zwei Leben unterscheiden muss.
Lustig: Man hat kein Reallife, wenn man beim Wirt ein Trichterwindentau bestellt... (hm dass werd ich nächstes mal machen nur um das dumme Gesicht zu sehen. Obwohl, dann sagt der vielleicht er würde es mir gerne verkaufen, aber ich kann es nicht trinken weil ich noch nicht 45 bin oO)


----------



## MarySilver (18. Dezember 2006)

man hat kein rl wenn man statt einen anruf abzulehen /ignore eintippen will (oder sagt)


----------



## White Jen (18. Dezember 2006)

man hat kein rl wenn man  so einen sinnlosen thread aufmacht ....


----------



## Seogoa (18. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> man hat kein rl wenn man  so einen sinnlosen thread aufmacht ....


 
Hatten wir schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt



und ich find den Thread köstlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (18. Dezember 2006)

hab ich nicht gesehen^^ Hab mir nur den ersteller beitrasg durchgelesen=)


----------



## Devildeath (18. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man in die Kirche läuft und zum Priester sagt "Buffs und Schild bitte! Thx!".


----------



## MarySilver (18. Dezember 2006)

Devildeath schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL, wenn man in die Kirche läuft und zum Priester sagt "Buffs und Schild bitte! Thx!".



*rofl* den spass muesste man sich glatt mal machen...das gesicht waer im wahrsten sinne goettlich.


----------



## Devildeath (18. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, dass wär wirklich krank *gg*

Man hat kein RL, wenn man in ein Gasthaus läuft und den Gastwirt fragt ob man seinen Ruhestein hierher legen darf und ihn dann über die verfügbaren Dungeons ausquetschen will.


----------



## Fubbiz (18. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man in der Bücherei den Buchband der Konstitution nicht finden kann


----------



## buechse (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich wette, das gibt es sogar wirklich ^^


----------



## MarySilver (18. Dezember 2006)

buechse schrieb:


> Ich wette, das gibt es sogar wirklich ^^



in der sportabteilung oder wo? *grins*


----------



## Devildeath (18. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man zu seinem Kumpel (Tank) rüberschreit, dass er das auf der Wiese das nächste Schaf "aufmachen" soll.

YEAH! Schafe jagen!!!

Man hat kein RL wenn man im Zoo über die Gitter springt und versucht sich den Gorilla oder Löwen zu zähmen.


----------



## Leigh (18. Dezember 2006)

nsane schrieb:


> ...wenn man vorm leeren Einkaufsregal auf Respawn wartet :-)



naja in gewisser weise ist das sinnvoll.. irgendwann wird ein verkäufer kommen um es wiedfer aufzufüllen ;-)

hatten wir schon:
man hat kein rl, wenn an auf der arbeit anruft um sihc porten zu lassen.  ?


----------



## mamutgirl (19. Dezember 2006)

Leigh schrieb:


> naja in gewisser weise ist das sinnvoll.. irgendwann wird ein verkäufer kommen um es wiedfer aufzufüllen ;-)
> 
> hatten wir schon:
> man hat kein rl, wenn an auf der arbeit anruft um sihc porten zu lassen.  ?


Man hat kein Reallife wenn man seinen hund abschlitzt und sagt nimm das du räudiger wolf und spuere mein frisch geschärftes Küchenmesser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wintermaul (19. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein Reallife, wenn man seinem Boss begegnet und schreit: "You no take candle!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so long


----------



## Lagortil (20. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL wenn man zu seinem Boss mit 40 Mann hingeht, ihn umprügelt und danach ein Ticket schreibt weil der Loot fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaan (20. Dezember 2006)

Lagortil schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man zu seinem Boss mit 40 Mann hingeht, ihn umprügelt und danach ein Ticket schreibt weil der Loot fehlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vor allem nicht wenn der Boss das Ticket bekommt^^

...wenn man seit Stunden versucht den Monitor zu entzaubern.....steht doch was in grüner schrift drauf!

... wenn du dich fragst wie du bitte schön einen Plattenpanzer,Schwert und Schild tragen ,unzählige Tränke,Rollen und Schädel in deinen Rucksack passen UND du noch deine PVP Ausrüstung in die Ledertasche zwängen sollst, wenn dir doch schon die [Kupferne Kettenweste] zu schwer ist....


----------



## Lurchi (20. Dezember 2006)

Du hast kein RL wenn Du denkst, über 50jährige Spielen das Spiel nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LEfeitS (20. Dezember 2006)

Man hat kein RL wenn man sich bei der Bundeswehr fürs AT anmelden will


----------



## Rheinita (20. Dezember 2006)

Du hast kein RL, wenn Du in Deinen Bewerbungsunterlagen unter "Derzeit ausgeübte Tätigkeit": "Maintank in einer Raid-Grp" angibst.


----------



## Bernhard Hürbin (14. Januar 2007)

Man hat kein rl, wenn man sich in einer höhle besser auskennt als in der eigenen Wohnung.


----------



## Ragereaver (14. Januar 2007)

Man hat kein Rl wenn man bei Ebay verzweifelt Feuerschutztränke sucht... xD


----------



## Makaveli (14. Januar 2007)

Man hat kein Rl wenn man den Räuber der nachts ner Oma die Handtasche klaut fragt ob er noch schnell ne schließkasette öffnen kann...


----------



## Shahaa (14. Januar 2007)

Man hat kein RL,wenn man alle,die net im selben Bezirk wohnen vorm Media Markt umlegt,damit sie nicht durch die Eingangstür gehen....

Man hat kein RL,wenn man sich bei einer Fluggesellschafft beschwert,dass man keinen Flieger sondern einen Netherdrachen gebucht hat


----------



## Ragereaver (14. Januar 2007)

Man hat kein Rl...

wenn man den Papst für einen Paladin hält...

wenn man beim Tierhändler fragt was denn jetzt das Flugmount kostet...


----------



## Duath (14. Januar 2007)

... wenn man vom Hochhaus springt und einem im Flug einfällt, dass man gar keine leichte Federn dabei hat
... wenn man dann kurz vorm Aufprall denkt "Mist, schon wieder mehr Repkosten."
... wenn man sich freut, dass man gar keine Lags oder Ladezeiten mehr hat


----------



## Böze (14. Januar 2007)

Duath schrieb:


> ... wenn man vom Hochhaus springt und einem im Flug einfällt, dass man gar keine leichte Federn dabei hat
> ... wenn man dann kurz vorm Aufprall denkt "Mist, schon wieder mehr Repkosten."
> ... wenn man sich freut, dass man gar keine Lags oder Ladezeiten mehr hat







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wenn man im wald mit  wölfen kämpft um zu leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (14. Januar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was is RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haladar (14. Januar 2007)

Feranos schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, weil man glaubt das man nicht älter als 60 werden kann




hä? das solltde doch heißen:
man hat kein rl wenn man denkt, ma könnte älter als 60 werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, wer zieht eigentlich diese 4monate alten threads ausem abgrund wieder hoch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (15. Januar 2007)

spielen ist ein teil des "RL"

diese rl sprüche sind einfach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikashi (15. Januar 2007)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man all seine Sachen "lila" anmalt und Menschen in grauen Kleidern auslacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselman (15. Januar 2007)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> Man hat kein rl, wenn man ständig durch die stadt hüpft statt läuft.



soll ich meine powerriser jezt wegwerfen oder was? oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja aba um auch zum thema beizutragen:
Man hat kein RL, wenn man um 2:43 in nem WoW-Forum unterwegs is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grondak (15. Januar 2007)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> *Rheinita tröstet*
> 
> hmm man hat kein rl wenn man einen beritenen Polizisten sieht und denkt das ist aber kein Epic Mount



wenn man das zu dem polizisten sagt und der antwortet: Schonmal jemand komplett in grün gesehen der ein Epic-Mount hat?.... Dann hat der auch kein rl

Man hat kein rl wenn:

du aus einer masse von Leuten einen mit nem gezielten Schuss rauspullen willst

du im Rastaurant fragst obs auch pikantes Deviat-Supreme gibt

du mit Kapuzenpulli rumrennst und behauptest: Der hat +11 Intelligenz!

du morgens nach dem aufstehen entsetzt feststellst, dass es keinen ERHOLT-Status gibt


----------



## WarNuts (15. Januar 2007)

Zuviel WoW gespielt, wenn du:

- Angst vor den Müllmännern hast, weil sie "Orange" sind und groupen.
- zum Schafshirten geht und ihn um Wasser bittest.
- Hände nur noch shaklen willst.
- nicht mehr "zur Arbeit" gehst, sondern ins "BG".
- beim Schwarzfahren erwischt wirst und vergeblich "Angstblase + Ruhestein" suchst.
- an einer Botschaft stehst und die Flagge tappen willst.


----------



## Manani (15. Januar 2007)

...wenn Du hinter einem Baum beim Kindergarten stehst um Lowies zu ganken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elander (15. Januar 2007)

Man hat kein RL wenn man bei der nächsten Familienfeier denkt:" Nicht schon wieder nen Gildentreffen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (29. August 2007)

Man hat kein Rl mehr wennn man sich bei ner schlägerei ins Gotteschild verziehen wurde


----------



## Loina (29. August 2007)

man hat kein real life wenn man 24 stunden online ist
man hat kein real life wenn............... ach macht ihr doch weiter
so ein kack thema hier man muss man langweile haben bestimmt 10 jahre alt der typ


----------



## kolesh (29. August 2007)

Hurra, wieder ein sachlicher Kommentar von Loina !

@Topic

...wenn man seinen Chef anstürmt, ihn einen "Kacknoob" nennt und ihm dann den Anzug zerfetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Loina (29. August 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Hurra, wieder ein sachlicher Kommentar von Loina !
> 
> hehe kolesh sei errlich ist doch so ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

/closed und den Duden reicht!


----------



## Loina (29. August 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> /closed und den Duden reicht!




wozu duden??? bist du ein kleener lehrer??? so leute kann ich voll nicht ab könnt ich kotzen 
wenn du hier ein auf klugscheisser machen willst dann geh ein forum weiter


----------



## Ciliu (29. August 2007)

man hat kein Reallife wenn man zu einem Zauberer geht und sicht Potenz auf seinen Streitkolben zaubern lassen möchte.


----------



## kolesh (29. August 2007)

@Loina

Jetzt schalt ich den Klugscheissermode auch mal an:

Der Begriff "Forum" kommt aus dem Lateinischen, damals im Alten Rom war das "forum romanum" ein Platz, der dem Meinungsaustausch diente.

Deshalb ist es völlig legitim (rechtmäßig, im Sinne von "voll ok"), wenn jmd in einem Forum seine Meinung kund tut, eine Frage stellt etc.

Dafür ist ein Forum da.

Ist ja nicht jeder ein imbaroxxor wie du scheinbar, der alles weiss.

Deshalb: arbeite an deiner Ausdrucksweise, an deiner Rechtschreibung und wenn dir ein Thema nicht passt und du nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hast ausser Geflame, dann schreib einfach nichts. (Ja, ich weiss, dass man das Geflame als "deine Meinung" ansehen könnte.)


----------



## Loina (29. August 2007)

die rechtschreibung ist ok jeder kann sie lesen und versteht sie wenn ich sdsdffsljofij   <<<<  schreiben würde dann könnt ihr sagen kauf dir einen duden  
man kann sich auch in der eile mal verschreiben wo ist das problem????


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Das es recht schwer ist dein Kauderwelsch in verständliches Deutsch zu übersetzen.

Aber Danke für den Titel Klugscheisser! Passt zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dich lieb


----------



## Absimilard (29. August 2007)

Elwood schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL, wenn man sich in jeder freien minute vorn Rechner hängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es kann durchaus sein das Elwood Blues von the Bluesbrothers gemeint ist --> siehe Film.

Demnach gibt es zumindest noch die RL-Komponente DVD/Kino in seinem Leben


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (29. August 2007)

Absimilard schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus sein das Elwood Blues von the Bluesbrothers gemeint ist --> siehe Film.
> 
> Demnach gibt es zumindest noch die RL-Komponente DVD/Kino in seinem Leben




es ist Elwood Blues, welcher sollte es sonst sein?


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2007)

Bratwurstbratgerät schrieb:


> es ist Elwood Blues, welcher sollte es sonst sein?


Genau passend zum Thread,deine Frage:würde jeder(der wow nich spielt) sofort als Elwood Blues definieren,aber irgendwo scheint es wohl ein Elwood bei wow zu geben...was wieder beweist:wer Elwood nur aus wow kennt,hat kein rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLiNk-182! (29. August 2007)

Taikashi schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL, wenn man all seine Sachen "lila" anmalt und Menschen in grauen Kleidern auslacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist der HAMMER xD


----------



## AhLuuum (29. August 2007)

> würde jeder(der wow nich spielt) sofort als Elwood Blues definieren,aber irgendwo scheint es wohl ein Elwood bei wow zu geben...was wieder beweist:wer Elwood nur aus wow kennt,hat kein rl



1. Hab ich den Film nicht gesehen und 2. hieß ein netter Mitspieler den ich kennenlernte ingame Elwood.


----------



## Genomchen (29. August 2007)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man während einer Prüfung aufsteht und brüllt: "Ich bin ooM, Lehrer ich brauch Wasser und arkane Brillianz."

Man hat kein RL, wenn man wagemutig bei rot über ne Kreuzung geht, in der Hoffnung, der Seelenstein wurde gesetzt.
Und man hat kein RL, wenn man trotz Unfalls überlebt und dann den Gesundheitsstein irgendwie ned findet.
Auch hat man kein RL, wenn man sich wundert, dass man das geflame seiner alten ned auf Ignore setzen kann.
Und man hat auch kein RL mehr, wenn man die Polizei fragt, wo sich der Verzauberlehrer befindet, im Anschluss noch fragt, ob er zufällig weiß, wo Teufelsgras zu farmen ist und sich wundert, dass man verhaftet wird.
Man hat auch kein RL, wenn man während ner Keilerei versucht nen Gruppenfear zu machen, um sie dann alle zu dotten. Und man hat auch kein RL, wenn man sich auf seine Katze draufsetzt, in der Hoffnung, sie wird gleich losreiten.


----------



## dabrain1 (29. August 2007)

.... wenn die allianz versucht im schloss Neuschwanstein Drek`thar zu töten:


----------



## Loina (29. August 2007)

RL hat man nicht mehr wenn man aussieht wie ein Hordler =)


----------



## realten (29. August 2007)

Du hast kein RL wenn du die Formulare für die Steuererklärung nicht ausfüllst sondern nur "WTF ???? HDF !!!" quer über die erste Seite schreibst.

Du hast kein RL wenn du in RL-Gesprächen, z.B. am Telefon "lol" sagst anstatt zu lachen. Ich kenne jemand dem das passiert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Genomchen (29. August 2007)

Man hat auch kein RL, wenn man Nachts im Kegel des Taschenlampenlichts der Polizei lauthals losbrüllt: "Maaaaaannn, jetzt bin ich vom falschen Lichtstrahl gefleckt, toll wir können whipen."
Oder wenn man vor dem Kiosk-Mann steht und nach einer Rolle der Intelligenz V fragt.
Und am wenigsten RL hat man, wenn man meint, auf seinem Hausdrachen fliegen zu können^^


----------



## Genomchen (29. August 2007)

Und wenn der Lehrer sagt, man soll endlich das Schwäzen aufhören und man versucht ihn zu muten und zu seinem Banknachbarn sagt "komm lass uns den channel wechseln", dann hat man auch kein RL mehr.


----------



## dabrain1 (29. August 2007)

Loina schrieb:


> RL hat man nicht mehr wenn man aussieht wie ein Hordler =)



stimmt. denn schönere gibts ned


----------



## GH05T666 (29. August 2007)

.....wenn man sich auf die straße setzt und schreit:"Verkaufe 60er stack wolle pls whisper me!"
.....wenn man zum bäcker geht und im die mats fürs brot gibt.
.....wenn man durch die gegend hüpft statt geht.


----------



## Kenerul (29. August 2007)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man mit 70 Jahren hofft, dass das "Alterscap" auf 80 erhöht wird und man die 80er grenze so schnell wie möglich erreichen will.


----------



## Kal Jerico (29. August 2007)

du hast kein kein RL mehr:
...wenn du grundsätzlich auf Satzzeichen verzichtest
...glaubst, dass "!!!" hinter jedem (Teil-) Satz zur Untermauerung deines Arguments zweckdienlich sind
...der Name deines Chars "FaceMelter", "PowerSniper", "FastFragger" oder ähnlich hirnrissig ist
...du der 7000 bist der einen random HdR Namen mit Accents verwüstet
...du den Namen deines Chars in Leetspeak schreibst
...jeden mit einem höheren PvP-Rang und/oder besserem Equip als Kellerkind und/oder Hartz IV Empfänger beschimpfst
...E-Sport tatsächlich für Sport hältst
...mehr Zeit mit WoW verbringst als mit deiner Freundin (falls vorhanden)
...Mitglieder der Community als "Opfer" bezeichnest, weil sie im Gegensatz zu dir mit der Anonymität des Webs umgehen können
...du an Flamewars teilnimmst oder sie verursachst
...Abkürzungen wie lol, rofl, lmao und ähnliches im Alltag verwendest
...andere als Kiddie oder Nap bezeichnest, weil sie eine andere Meinung als du selber vertreten


----------



## eternal light (1. September 2007)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt



lol XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shady88 (1. September 2007)

wenn man in weniger als 4 monaten nen 70-er hat


----------



## Anderoth (2. September 2007)

Shady88 schrieb:


> wenn man in weniger als 4 monaten nen 70-er hat



Dann hab ich kein RL oder du spielst nicht lang genug.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Dann hab ich kein RL oder du spielst nicht lang genug.



Unter seinem Name steht doch: '' _Dauerzocker_ ''


----------



## Anderoth (2. September 2007)

Habs grade gesehen. Tja dann macht er was beim lvl falsch.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (2. September 2007)

Naja, um so schneller man levelt um so mehr Zeit bleibt fürs RL ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man hat kein RL, wenn man von WoW träumt.


----------



## Mädchenteam (2. September 2007)

Man hat kein Realleben, wenn man glaubt, daß WoW oder andere Spiele nicht zum Realleben gehören. Alles was wir tun ist real und ist somit teil des Reallebens. Selbst Träume während des Schlafens sind real.


----------



## maggus (2. September 2007)

Man hat kein RL wenn man Dinge, wie Schlafen, Essen, PC spielen, etc nicht mehr braucht.

ergo: Man hat kein RL mehr, wenn man tot ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles andere (auch spielen) ist Bestandteil des RLs


----------



## Isegrim (2. September 2007)

Deine Aussage in allen Ehren, Mädchenteam, aber ich denke, es sind sich alle im Thread darüber einig, daß in dieser Diskussion 'RL' die Bedeutung von „Dinge außerhalb von WoW“ hat.


----------



## Technocrat (3. September 2007)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man sich beim Richter damit herauszureden versucht, das man nicht gedacht habe, das die Waffe auch auf Entfernungen von weniger als 2m noch schießt.

Man hat kein RL mehr, wenn man versucht, mit fünf vollen Rucksäckeun und in Plattenrüstung zu schwimmen.


----------



## Masterlock (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein Rl, wenn man Chinafarmer ist.


----------



## Paladom (10. März 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Man hat kein Rl, wenn man Chinafarmer ist.



Au weia, da hat einer ganz tief im Thread-Archiv im Keller gewühlt und was von Anno Tubak gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dann:

Man hat kein RL, wenn die Oma gestorben ist und man den Opa fragt, ob se was gescheites gedropt hat...


----------



## sonicjihad (10. März 2008)

man hat kein RL wenn man ins juwelier geschäft geht und fragt welchel skill hast du?


----------



## 0wned159 (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl, wenn man denkt, man sei im verstohlenheitsmodus und man billgates das protmonee abknöpfen will^^ )verstohlenheistmodus --> taschendiebstahl^^)

man hat kein rl, wenn man verzweifelt verscuht edelsteine in die kleidung so sockekn


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr wenn man garnicht mehr weiß das es im leben noch wichtigeres gibt als zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0wned159 (10. März 2008)

wenn man seine kleidung mit orange anmalt und dann meint, das beste eq zu besitzen xD

wenn man sich ärgert, kein taure zu sein, weil man meint, dass man das duel davor gewinnen würde wenn man 5% mehr leben hätte xD

wenn man einen wild fremdem anspricht und fragt "Hey, bock auf Duell?", er mit ja antwortet und du von 3 runter zählst und bei 0 ihm eine runterhaust

wenn man sich wundert, warum polizisten einen einsperren, weil er duell gewonnen hat und man denkt "boah.. wenn andere sich schlagen ins gefängnis... wenn sich GMs auf der GM insel duellieren kümmert es niemanden"


----------



## Throgan (10. März 2008)

man hat kein RL, wenn man ~95% dieser Aussagen versteht und lustig findet =)


----------



## Krazi (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man auf die polizei wache geht und fragt warum man seine leichen ned looten kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusktumy (10. März 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt




Is zwar nur gaudi, aber recht hat er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr, wenn der chef mekkert und man versucht seinen ruhestein zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man hat kein rl mehr, wenn man in die kirche geht und nen priester nach nem ausdauer buff fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man hat kein rl mehr, wenn man kurz vor stadt mitte steht und jeden um ein duell bittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man hat kein rl mehr, wenn man in der apotheke nach tränke und elixiere fragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man hat kein rl mehr, wenn du ein date absagst nur weil sie ein blaues kleid trägt.

so far,

mfg


----------



## kintaroohe (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wen man an Silvester ingame den Jahreswechsel verbringt


----------



## Königmarcus (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man den chef raidet und auf viel geld + guten loot hofft^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL mehr, wenn man unterwegs auf nen Kleinwüchsigen losgeht und brüllt: "Scheiß Allianz, Scheiß Gnome."


----------



## Villano (10. März 2008)

man hat kein RL mehr, wenn der beste freund die g15 gamer tastatur ist^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man in einer disco eine blutelfe antanken will und das mit den worten : na was dropst denn du so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man in eine schlägerei verwickelt ist, der Kollege zu Boden geht und Du sagst: Sry Battlerezz hat no cd.

oder: Wenn man zum Lehrer geht und sagt: Ich möchte meine Talente verlernen. Was kostets denn diesmal?


----------



## buddabrot (10. März 2008)

Throgan schrieb:


> man hat kein RL, wenn man ~95% dieser Aussagen versteht und lustig findet =)




ok dann hab ich kein rl mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man kein rl mehr wenn man fragt, was ist "rl" kann man das essen?^^


----------



## Sinaè (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man veruscht sich über die Straße zu blinzeln.


----------



## Ematra (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man an der Bushaltestelle Omas erschlägt und dann die Handtaschen lootet...

Jedenfalls spätestens dann nicht mehr, wenn die Polizei eintrifft....


Man hat erst recht kein RL, wenn man, nachdem alle Omas gelootet sind, auf den Respawn wartet....


----------



## CharlySteven (10. März 2008)

Burntable schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL, wenn man anstatt zu lachen, lol sagt....


lol^^


naja man hat kein RL wenn man die zeugen jehovas nach einen Sellenstein fragt...
"können wir was für ihre selle tun?"
"ja ein ss bitte"
xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evalor (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man versucht im Ruhrpot Adamantiterz zu farmen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






HORDE4EVER


----------



## Der_Scháttenblut (10. März 2008)

hardok /sign

Schließt das hier am besten ^^

Meine Meinung: 

Naja kommt drauf an ob du nur Spielst oder ab und zu auchmal was tust.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (10. März 2008)

Der_Scháttenblut schrieb:


> hardok /sign
> 
> Schließt das hier am besten ^^
> 
> ...



Hast Du den Sinn des Threads überhaupt kapiert? O.o


----------



## NightCreat (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man denkt die schule sei eine instanz mit elite mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hat kein RL wenn man versucht leere flaschen im regen zu füllen und denkt er kann zaubern
Man hat kein RL wenn man seine klamotten versucht zu reppen
Man hat kein RL wenn man fragt wie viel gold dies und das kostet
Man hat kein RL wenn man ärztinen nach einer erste hilfe ausbildung fragt
Man hat kein RL wenn man im tierheim nach ner jäger ausbildung fragt
Man hat kein RL wenn man sich aufm reiterhof sein neues mount holen will


----------



## mgfhaki (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man in der kneipe sitzt.. nach hause will und den shice ruhestein nicht findet..

man hat kein rl wenn man in der kneipe sitzt.. sein gesüff ausgetrunken hat und oom schreit

man hat kein rl wenn man besoffen ist und sich denkt mann hat das spiel ne schlechte grafik..

greetz


----------



## theriggiboy (10. März 2008)

hoi hab da mal so ne frage:
hab ich kein rl wenn ich gesagt hab: die haben nur noobs in der gilde obwohl ich gemeint habe: die haben nur loser oder so was in der art in der klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naya trag ma noch was bei:
du hast kein rl wenn du wow spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man Spiele wie World of Warcraft zu ernst nimmt.


----------



## Shênya (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man nach draussen geht, Disteln sammelt und anschliessend den Eltern sagt: Ich brau grad nen Manatrank.


----------



## Ähmm (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man sich von der Polizei nichts sagen lässt weil die Gimps dort eh alle
nur grün equipt sind...


----------



## Etrius (10. März 2008)

Kein Rl, wenn man sich ausloggt mit den Worten:

"wechsel mal das Spiel, miese Handlung, aber geile Grafik!!"


----------



## waldfee007 (10. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man sich von der Polizei nichts sagen lässt weil die Gimps dort eh alle
> nur grün equipt sind...



der is jut ^^

Du hast kein RL, wenn du fragst "RL, wo droppt des?"

btw, reallife ist da, wo der pizzamann herkommt ^^


----------



## Serephit (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man:

die Katze des Nachbarn raidet, sie versucht zu kürschern und dann die aggro des Nachbarn zieht und man sich deshalb totstellt


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Jeder Mensch hat ein reales Leben.
Und 99,9% der Sachen die hier genannt
worden sind, macht sowieso niemand.


----------



## Neolus (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr wenn man auf seine rl f-list guckt und feststellt das ALLE IMMER offline sind!


----------



## Flapp (10. März 2008)

Passt vlt nicht 100% hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt ihr das Spiel RL?
Geile Grafik aber die Story ist scheiße.^^


Ähm :

Man hatt kein Reallife wenn man in den Wald rennt und versucht einen Bären zu zähmen.


----------



## Shênya (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch hat ein reales Leben.
> Und 99,9% der Sachen die hier genannt
> worden sind, macht sowieso niemand.



ja ne oO echt nich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch hat ein reales Leben.
> Und 99,9% der Sachen die hier genannt
> worden sind, macht sowieso niemand.




Man hat kein Real Life, wenn man durch solche Antworten demonstriert, dass man einfachen Humor nicht begreift...

Aber nix für ungut. Ist nicht böse gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Solak (10. März 2008)

Devildeath schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man im Zoo über die Gitter springt und versucht sich den Gorilla oder Löwen zu zähmen.



Wenn Du das RL machst, hast du bald wirklich kein RL mehr ... vielleicht abhängig davon ob der Löwe gerade gefrühstückt hat  ;-)


----------



## wachhabender (10. März 2008)

man hat kein RL mehr wenn man sich nur noch einlogt, weil man die bezahlte gamecard nicht unnütz ablaufen lassen möchte....

gsd ist es mittwoch soweit....RL for ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solak (10. März 2008)

Sinaè schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man veruscht sich über die Straße zu blinzeln.



naja, wenn das schief geht hat man auch kein RL mehr, in der Tat  :-)


----------



## Shênya (10. März 2008)

Solak schrieb:


> naja, wenn das schief geht hat man auch kein RL mehr, in der Tat  :-)



oO was wäre denn wenns klappt?^^


----------



## Geibscher (10. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man sich von der Polizei nichts sagen lässt weil die Gimps dort eh alle
> nur grün equipt sind...



in vielen Bundesländern wurden doch jetzt blaue eingeführt soweit ich weiß =). Da siehst mal, sogar die Bullerei hat updates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL mehr, wenn du als Pilger in ein Kloster kommst und dich schwer bewaffnest, weil alle in roten Gewändern rumlaufen. :-)


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. März 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man sich elwood nennt(das is nich der elwood von anub'arak oder?)



Warum soll ich mich nicht Elwood nennen, wenn ich Fan von den Blues Brothers bin? (Elwood Blues aka Dan Aykroyd)


----------



## Flapp (10. März 2008)

Man hatt kein RL mehr wenn man nurnoch so spricht:

<playerA> brb 

<playerB> ok 

<playerA> re 

<playerB> wb 

<playerA> thx 

<playerB> np 

<playerA> cs? 

<playerB> ip?


----------



## Seryma (10. März 2008)

man hat kein Rl mehr...

...wenn man anstatt Geld schon Gold sagt...

...wenn man den lehrer nach der nächsten quest fragt...

...wenn man, egal wo, mit einer waffe auf alle unsympathschen leute/tiere zustürmt...

...wenn ihr bei jedem geburtstag zum lehrer/chef rennt, und nach quests und neuen fähigkeiten fragt...


----------



## wachhabender (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr wenn man am flughafen nach dem greifenmeister sucht...


----------



## Seufernator (10. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr...

...wenn man während der Schularbeit aufspring und ruft: "need int buff!"
...wenn du der einzigste bist, der auf den Tiger zuläufst, der aus dem Zoo ausgebrochen ist.
...wenn du deinen Ehering verkaufst, weil du einen besseren gefunden hast.


----------



## Redday (10. März 2008)

... wenn du bei deiner freundin "rüstung zerreissen" machst.


----------



## Carped (10. März 2008)

Wann man kein Real Life mehr hat ?? hmmm...

...wenn man nur noch in Abkürzungen redet und bei ebay schreibt : WTS 100k G !! /w me please

mehr kann ich nicht sagen, es regt mich auch tierisch auf wenn meine kumpels in ihrem "real life" so reden -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

man hat kein real life mehr, wenn man nur noch über real life redet, denn ich rede nur über sachen dir micn intressieren oder neu sind. Warscheinlich ist für einige das Real Life neu. Hört mal auf mit euren "real life" treads. Danke

gruß
Neyilo aka Carped aka Skone


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> ... wenn du bei deiner freundin "rüstung zerreissen" machst.



Wiso nicht? .. find das eigentlich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suann (10. März 2008)

...wenn man seinem kollegen raet, er soll sich dochmal tot stellen um die aggro beim boss zu reseten 

...wenn man leute auf der strasse verflucht und danach versucht sie zu verscheuchen 

...wenn nach nem brand die feuerwehr fragt, ob da gut urfeuer gedropt ist

...wenn man totems mit sich rumtraegt, nach relikten sucht und versucht von buchbaendern einen gescheiten bonus zu erhalten


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

.. wenn man ein snickers ist und sich fragt wiso man keine +23 spelldmg bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... wenn man bei ner schlägerei sagt HEAL me ich crite die down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jembon (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man von einem Bauern samt Mistgabel verfolgt wird, weil man die "Tauren" vor seinem Haus massakriert hat.

Man hat kein RL, wenn man die Freundin nur mit 39 anderen "Mitkämpfern" raiden will.


----------



## Shadlight (10. März 2008)

Man hat kein Rl wenn wenn man im Gartenteich die fische killt und denkt oman nur noch 4 urwasser gogo =P


----------



## Mokrar (11. März 2008)

Nettes und authentisches Beispiel für "Kein RL" : Ein Typ, 18, Gymi,  beste berufschancen, erscheint nicht zum ABI , weil er im BT Raid von seiner Gilde gebraucht wurde. Unentschuldigt gefehlt, ergo 6, durchgefallen.
Rl vermiest wegen WOW....

-----> Weder lustig noch sonstwas, einfach nur krank, und wie gesagt authentisch, in Bremen am ....(vergessen wies heißt)- Gymnasium. 

DAS nenn ich mal kein RL.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. März 2008)

@hardok das wollt ich auch grad schreiben XD


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

..wenn man seinen Chef fragt, wann mehr Gehalt droppt.
...wenn man seine Kollegen als Gilde bezeichnet
...wenn man abends nach Hause kommt und die Frau fragt ob sie heute wieder "Kochen" geskillt hat.


----------



## Thedynamike (11. März 2008)

Mokrar schrieb:


> Nettes und authentisches Beispiel für "Kein RL" : Ein Typ, 18, Gymi,  beste berufschancen, erscheint nicht zum ABI , weil er im BT Raid von seiner Gilde gebraucht wurde. Unentschuldigt gefehlt, ergo 6, durchgefallen.
> Rl vermiest wegen WOW....
> 
> -----> Weder lustig noch sonstwas, einfach nur krank, und wie gesagt authentisch, in Bremen am ....(vergessen wies heißt)- Gymnasium.
> ...



Das glaub dir doch keiner. 

Wieso sollte jemand der Abitur macht so dämlich sein? Und vor allem, wenn er es tut, wieso sichert er sich nicht ab. Man KANN sich für das Abitur entschuldigen lassen, sogar fälschlich und das bis zu zweit Wochen DANNACH.


----------



## Hinack (11. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man sich totstellt, sobalt ein Mensch auf einen zu kommt.

Man hat kein RL wenn man angespitzte Stöcke in den Boden rammt und FROSTSCHOCK! schreit.

Man hat kein RL wenn man alle beleidigt, damit man die Aggro hält.

Man hat kein RL wenn man vor anderen wegläuft und panisch seinen Ruhestein sucht.

Man hat kein RL wenn man versucht den Hund des Nachbarn zu zähmen.

Man hat kein RL wenn man versucht ein Wildschwein mit zwei Brotmessern von hinten zu meucheln.

Man hat kein RL wenn man hüpfend durch die Stadt läuft und schreit: Bäng AE bäng AE ... .

Man hat kein RL wenn man seinen Freund fragt, welche Stats das T-Shrit hat.

Man hat kein RL wenn man soviel schreibt wie ich, nur damit ihr villeicht mal schmunzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Hinack


----------



## Bäumchen ST (11. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man seinem Kumpel zum Geburtstag mit GZ gratuliert^^


----------



## Higgi (11. März 2008)

Man hatt kein RL, wenn man mit einen Ruhestein zu sein Lieblings Gasthaus will


----------



## Minorjiel (11. März 2008)

Und man hat nur noch RL wenn man Leeroy Jankins heißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (11. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man morgens zur Arbeit geht und seinem 
Chef fragt, welche Dailyquest heute zu erledigen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man ständig Blumengeschäfte ausraubt um seinen Kräuterkunde Skill zu pushen.


----------



## DocFloppy (11. März 2008)

Du hast kein RL wenn Du Dich aufregst warum Du Deine gesamten Wocheneinkauf nicht einfach in Deine Hosentasche stecken kannst.


----------



## darling - bealgun (12. März 2008)

Pro WOW:
Man hat kein RL wenn der Server down ist.
Man hat kein RL wenn die Gamecard ausverkauft ist.
Man hat kein RL wenn das Internet net geht.
Man hat kein RL wenn Wasser und Brot ewig halten.
Gegen WOW:
Man hat kein RL wenn man die Patchnotes ins Testament schreibt.
Man hat kein RL wenn man die Freundin in Stats unterteilt.
Man hat kein RL wenn man sich zu tanzenden Elfen einen Runterholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hat kein RL wenn man WOW im RL nachspielt.
Man hat kein RL wenn man im Handyladen jede Woche nach einer WOW-Mobile Version fragt.
MAn hat kein RL wenn man im Zoo fragt ob man mal ne Runde auf dem Tiger reiten darf.
Man hat kein RL wenn man bei Aldi Ehrfürchtig ist und die Tüten umsonst bekommt.
Man hat kein RL wenn man das Arbeitsamt wegen seiner Macros dumm anmacht ^^

sers, darling


----------



## Dorpuh (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man in der Disco versucht ein hübsches Mädels zu pullen!


----------



## Quantin Talentino (12. März 2008)

weis nich obs den schon gab:

man hat kein RL wenn man sein mopedführerschein mit 40 und sein autoführerschein mit 60 macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groth (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man anstatt hier nen lustigen Spruch reinzuschreiben, erstmal den Verfasser flamed wie einige Vorgaenger, anstatt etwas witziges zu schreiben, oder es eben seinzulassen.


----------



## Penaz (12. März 2008)

man hat kein RL: Wenn man vor eine Kuh steht und schreit " STIRB Hordler!!!!"


(gleich endschuldigung an alle tauren spieler ^^" we love to Buffed)


----------



## sarika (12. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr, wenn man seinen boss umhaut und sich wundert wo der epische loot bleibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepthurion (12. März 2008)

...wenn man nach vorne läuft und ständig springt, nur um die Mauer zu überqueren.


----------



## Orinor (12. März 2008)

..., wenn man auf seinen Kontoaufzug schaut und sich fragt ob die Zahl jetzt Gold, Silber oder Kupfer darstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stierex (12. März 2008)

kein rl mehr, wenn man auf einem rl-friedhof den geistheiler vergeblich sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (12. März 2008)

man hat kein RL mehr, wenn man vergeblich versucht einen Bodybuilder auf 20% runner zuhaun, damit man ihn executen kann.


----------



## donnerfurz (12. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr , wenn man WoW in Autostart macht


----------



## frozentires (12. März 2008)

Leanback schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal was überlegt.. alle die mitmachen wollen können ja mitmachen.. ich fange mal hier an.. ich denke an mienen beispielen wisst ihr was zu tun ist ^^
> 
> Man hat kein RL wenn man im Designer Laden nach Plattenrüstung Sucht.
> Man hat kein RL wenn man zu einem "Kinder-Zauberer" geht und ihn um Zimtschnecken und Wasser bittet!
> ...



man hat kein rl wenn man sich wie ne single von terror squad nennt..... KORONA KIELCE

also lehn dich nach links, da wirst du sehen das deine mutter neben dir sitzt und rum mault warum du dir eine datei namens ...3 Fäuste in jacqueline downloadest...


----------



## Wattwurm (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man im PKW nach dem erlöschen aller Kontroll-Lampen "nachbuffen" brüllt.

Übrigens ist selbst das Spiel und der Spieler vorm PC sowie das endlose zocken von WOW sehr real. Man hält sich zwar in einer virtuellen Welt auf, sitzt jedoch "real" vorm PC und wenn einem das Glas Cola umfällt oder aber die herunter gefallene Kippe auf dem Teppich ein Brandloch verursacht ist das leider Gottes sehr real ^^
Man geht ja auch normalerweise real spazieren und nicht virtuell. Virtuell wärs wohl,  wenn ich mir ne Brille aufsetze, diese mir einen virtuellen Wald zeigt und ich eigentlich auf einem leeren Parkplatz meine runden drehe.


----------



## Cybershadow (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL mehr wenn man in einer Menschenmenge "Leeeeeeeroy" schreit und durchrennt wie ein verrückter.

(Sry aber was ist so schlimm daran im RL das wort "lol" zu nutzen? Es gibt halt leute die ungern Laut lachn und darum halt das wort nutzen oder halt aus gewohnheit, was aber nicht nur durch WoW passiert.)

mfg Cyber


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (12. März 2008)

Cybershadow schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL mehr wenn man in einer Menschenmenge "Leeeeeeeroy" schreit und durchrennt wie ein verrückter.
> 
> (Sry aber was ist so schlimm daran im RL das wort "lol" zu nutzen? Es gibt halt leute die ungern Laut lachn und darum halt das wort nutzen oder halt aus gewohnheit, was aber nicht nur durch WoW passiert.)
> 
> mfg Cyber




Die Gewohnheit kommt halt durchs Internet. Bei uns wohl WoW. Und "lol" im RL zu benutzten ist schon irgendwie krank. :>

->Man hat kein RL wenn man in der Fußgängerzone Kniesehne verteilt. <-

-> Wenn man die Flagge beim Rathaus klaut und zu seiner wohnung schleppt. <-


----------



## BigBooster007 (12. März 2008)

Hier meine Antwort zu diesem Beitrag.

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten…

Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“
Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“
Ich: „Stormwind?“
Sie: „Ne von H&M“
Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“
Sie: „Inst..was?“
Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“

Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“
Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“
Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“
Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“
Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“
Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“
Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr „Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“

Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!

Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“
Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?
Ich: „Ne, Schurke“
Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“
Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen.

Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“
Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“
Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“
Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“
Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“
Ich: „Ingenieur“
Polizei: „Für was?“
Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“

Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“
Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“

Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“
Ich: „Ja, Darth“
Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“
Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“
Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“
Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!
Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.

Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“
Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“
Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“
Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“
Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“
Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“
Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“

Insgesamt ein sehr kurioser Abend, aber anscheinend war nur er der einzige der mich irgendwie verstand!


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol^^


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> man hat kein rl mehr, wenn man seinen boss umhaut und sich wundert wo der epische loot bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja das muss ich mir überlegen, mein Boss (Chef) spielt auch WoW^^


----------



## Moktheshock (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man im Blumeladen die Blumen kräutert und sich aufregt das kein Teufelslotus dropt


----------



## Ashaqun (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein Rl mehr...

wenn man seiner Freundin Abends im Bett sagt:"So Schatz, ich bin mal off für heute"


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL mehr, wenn man in Internetforen über das Reallife spricht.

Verdammt. Selfowned!


----------



## Bewl (12. März 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt




Hiho,

richtige Antwort^^


----------



## Moktheshock (12. März 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> ... wenn du bei deiner freundin "rüstung zerreissen" machst.


ansichts sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man hat kein rl wenn man die nachbars katze killt und sich aufregt das sie kein zartes löwenfleisch dropt


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Kahil schrieb:


> -> Wenn man die Flagge beim Rathaus klaut und zu seiner wohnung schleppt. <-



hab ich auch schon gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwie gabs dann keine kill ehre ..
durch mein epic eq aber meinem lvl 17 konnte ich nicht gegen die grünen 67er gewinne -.- die cheaten doch


----------



## heavy-metal (12. März 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr wenn man mitm hund zum bäcker/kiosk reiten will um sich auf den "raid" vorzubereiten


----------



## HohesC (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man am Morgen in seinem T-Set aufwacht...      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man von Dienstag auf Mittwoch nicht ansprechbar ist weil der Server down ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tesa2k (12. März 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt



man genau das woll teich auch schreiben *dooh*


----------



## Arones (12. März 2008)

sry aba vllt. kennt das ja schon jemand bzw. vllt. auch alle, aba wayne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

. Installation
Die Installation des Programms wurde bereits vor einigen Jahren durch Ihren Vater per Einspeisung in das Motherboard übernommen.
Sie müssen das Programm lediglich neu starten.

2. Betriebsvoraussetzungen/ Kosten
Die nötigen Betriebsvoraussetzungen sind minimal und wurden bereits integriert.
Wir empfehlen lediglich die Zusatzinstallation der Addons:
-Freunde
-Berufsleben

Die Betriebskosten richten sich nach dem Content, welchen Sie nutzen wollen.
Das Addon "Geld wie Sau" verbraucht etliches an Ressourcen, bietet dafür aber eine wahre Flut an möglichen Content. Wir empfehlen aber bei diesem Addon eine gewissenhafte Durchführung aller sich daraus ergebenen Questreihen. Ansonsten könnte es bei diesem Addon schnell zu einer endlosen Folgequestreihe kommen, welche "Steuerfahndung am Hacken" heisst.

Das Addon "Hartz IV" ist weniger beliebt und wir raten Ihnen dringend von der Installation ab.
Sollten Sie dennoch dieses Programm installiert haben, ist es Ihnen möglich durch sammeln von Reputation das Folgeprogramm "HGAFK" (Haus-Garten-Auto-Familie-Köter) zu installieren, mit welchem die Mehrzahl unserer Kunden höchst zufrieden ist.



3. Updates
Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu dürfen, dass die Updates voll automatisch ablaufen und immer zu festen Terminen.
Das Update von "RL 2006" auf "RL 2007" wird wie geplant auch dieses Jahr am 31.12.2006 um Punkt 00:00 Uhr Ihrer Zeitzone stattfinden.
Serverausfälle sind nicht zu erwarten.



4. Starten von "RL 2006"

Sie haben dieses Programm bereits gestartet. Wir möchten Sie lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass das alte Programm "WoW" weiterhin versuchen wird Sie zu connecten.
Wir empfehlen hier die Installation der Firewall "Freundin/Ehefrau" oder "Freund/Ehemann".
Diese Firewall hat sich dafür bestens bewährt.
WARNUNG: Leider hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Art der Firewall auch versucht andere Contents zu blocken.
Addons wie "Geliebte/ Geliebter", "Durchsoffene Nächte" laufen teilweise nicht mehr störungsfrei.


5. Allgemeines

Es gibt zwischen den Programmen "WoW" und "RL 2006" eklatante Unterschiede, auf die wir nun an dieser Stelle verweisen möchten:

- Mounts sind bereits ab Lvl 18 verfügbar (Teilweise bereits ab 16)

- Wettereffekte sind in ALLEN Zonen und Kontinenten implementiert

- Diverse Kleidungsstücke sind nun nicht mehr länger ausblendbar

- Priester können Sie nun nicht mehr länger heilen oder beleben

- Schamanen wurden umbenannt in Heilpraktiker oder Kurpfuscher

- Brot erhalten Sie nun von einem Bäcker gegen Entgeld

- Ihr Bankfach wird nunmehr keine Fledermausohren, Eberfleisch etc etc mehr annehmen

- Aufforderungen zum Duell sollten sie sehr vorsichtig abwägen

- GM`s wurden umbenannt in: Polizei, Anwalt, Staatsanwalt und zeitweise greift auch hier Ihre Firewall "Ehefrau/Ehemann" als GM ein

- Onyxia wurde umbenannt in Schwiegermutter

- Die Einheitswährung nennt sich nun Geld statt Gold

- Bei Geldmangel raten wir Ihnen dringend ab "farmen" zu gehen, da die Droprate auf ein minimum reduziert wurde und das "farmen" GM`s aktivieren wird.

- Die Gestalten um Sie herum nennen sich Mitmenschen und nicht Mobs

- Es ist Ihnen nicht mehr länger erlaubt andere Städte oder Dörfer zu raiden oder zu belagern.

- Ehresystem wurde abgeschafft und ruchlose Morde werden von nun an bestraft werden.

- Die Allianz wurde umbenannt in "Zeugen Jehovas"


6. Beenden des Programms

Auch hier müssen Sie sich keine Gedanken machen, das Spiel wird von allein beendet.
Maximal Lvl beträgt derzeit 112, wurde aber bisher nur einmal erreicht.


Wir wünschen Ihnen nun viel Vergnügen mit "RL 2006"


Is zwar lang aba Köstlich /vote


----------



## Bkloppt (12. März 2008)

HohesC schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man am Morgen in seinem T-Set aufwacht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



besonders verhängnisvoll soll hier das *T-*Shirt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Rheinita schrieb:


> Du hast kein RL, wenn Du in Deinen Bewerbungsunterlagen unter "Derzeit ausgeübte Tätigkeit": "Maintank in einer Raid-Grp" angibst.



GEIL!!! 5*


----------



## Lokibu (12. März 2008)

...wenn man bei Ebay vergeblich nach Mats sucht
... wenn man nen Bettler auf der Straße sagt, es soll gefälligt farmen gehen
... wenn man im Kaufhaus bei den Kleidungsstücken die Verkäuferin jedes mal fragt ob diese nun grün, blau oder lila sind
...wenn man sich vor der Bank stellt und seine Dienste als Verzauberer anbietet.


----------



## Gias (12. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> ... wenn man im Kaufhaus bei den Kleidungsstücken die Verkäuferin jedes mal fragt ob diese nun grün, blau oder lila sind


heh, eventuel denkt sich dann die verkäuferin, dass du farbenblind bist - armer mensch muss in einer  welt leben wo es nur graue crapitems gibt und keine lila epics XD


----------



## Griese (12. März 2008)

Wenn man sich als Hordler nicht bei Allianz versichern lassen will.


----------



## mightydragon (12. März 2008)

Das ist mir passiert:
Crysis gespielt - Selbstverständlich begeistert von der Grafik!
Am nächsten Tag bin ich am Hauptbahnhof rumgelatscht und dachte mir
"Das AA ist aber voll aufgedreht - Die Kanten sind echt superglatt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube an dem Tag hatte ich auch kein RL mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFV (12. März 2008)

mhkrlw,
...man sich im wald beschwert, dass man kein mdw kriegt.
... sich wundert warum das mit der irreführung schon wieder nich geklappt hat.
... die kaffeemaschine vorm looten zerhackt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL mehr, wenn man sich den Namen "World of Causalcraft" ausdenkt.

sry aber das musste sein.


----------



## Katze (12. März 2008)

man hat kein rL, wenn man einen polizisten fragt wo die arena is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wenn man zum chef sagt er soll ma den kollegen nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (12. März 2008)

Dorpuh schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man in der Disco versucht ein hübsches Mädels zu pullen!



mit ner wurfwaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (12. März 2008)

wenn man zu gott betet für ein gottesschild und vergeblich nach seinem ruhestein sucht :O


----------



## Smoleface (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man versucht seine Kumpels zum Flughafen zu "porten"


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> heh, eventuel denkt sich dann die verkäuferin, dass du farbenblind bist - armer mensch muss in einer  welt leben wo es nur graue crapitems gibt und keine lila epics XD


Soweit ich weiß, kann ein Farbenblinder alle Farben sehen, nur kann er rot und grün nicht auseinander halten.
Aber berichtigt mich, falls ich mich da irre.


----------



## Two (12. März 2008)

Feranos schrieb:


> lol der wahr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nach bc 70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (12. März 2008)

Games spielen ist ein Teil des RL.Punkt.


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man in einen solche Thread schreibt das man kein RL hat wenn man sich solche Threads ausdeknt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoofDilla (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann ein Farbenblinder alle Farben sehen, nur kann er rot und grün nicht auseinander halten.
> Aber berichtigt mich, falls ich mich da irre.



Ich bin zufällig Farbenblind, ich sehe alle Farben habe nur große Probleme Töne von Gelb/Grün auseinanderzuhalten. Da hast du also recht, gibts in verschiedenen Versionen (Blau/Lila sieht für mich auch ziemlich gleich aus)


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> Ich bin zufällig Farbenblind, ich sehe alle Farben habe nur große Probleme Töne von Gelb/Grün auseinanderzuhalten. Da hast du also recht, gibts in verschiedenen Versionen (Blau/Lila sieht für mich auch ziemlich gleich aus)


Ohje, das tut mir Leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber Danke, jetzt bin ich wieder ein Stückchen schlauer....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (12. März 2008)

Makaveli schrieb:


> Man hat kein Rl wenn man den Räuber der nachts ner Oma die Handtasche klaut fragt ob er noch schnell ne schließkasette öffnen kann...




Der war xDDDDD sau geil 

Man hat kein RL wenn mann in der stadt rumschreit: LFG 4 Daily heroic


----------



## Shurycain (12. März 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt



nun is alles gesagt worden. kann /closed werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xproxpro (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL mehr wenn man sich keine Erotik Filme mehr anschaut


----------



## Occasus (12. März 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ...du dir Dämonentöter auf dein Besteck zaubern willst weil deine Schwiegermuter zum Weihnachtsessen kommt.


der is verdammt gut 

Mann hat kein Real-Life mehr, wenn er bei einer B11e....
naja ich glaub ihr wisst was ich mein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man hat kein Real-Life mehr, wenn man zu spät zur Arbeit kommt, mit der Ausrede dass mein Hund die Katze des Nachbarn geraidet hat. Selber wollte man die Katze kürschnern und hat dabei die Aggro des Nachbarn gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




-Warum rennen gnome lachend übern Fußballplatz?
-Weils Gras an den Eiern kitzelt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lais88 (12. März 2008)

hab ich mir vor ewigen zeiten mal ausgedacht:

man merkt, dass man wow-süchtig ist...

…wenn du neben einem Windkraftwerk stehst und Angst vor der Rare-Mob-Fledermaus lvl 60 hast, die iwo rumfliegen muss

…wenn du beim Serverneustart denkst, die Welt geht unter

…wenn du bei der Geburt deines Kindes sagst "Neuer Twink, neues Glück"

…wenn du in einer fremden Stadt ein McDonalds-Logo siehst und dich fragst, wie viele Twinks der wohl noch hat

…wenn du dich beim Blick in dein Portemonnaie jedes mal wunderst, warum du Gold und Kupfer aber nie Silber hast

…wenn du deine Freundin von hinten nimmst und "backstab" schreist

…wenn du ein Haus mit dem Werbeschriftzug "Car-Sharing" siehst und dir nicht nur der Rechtschreibfehler auffällt, sondern du dich wunderst, seit wann Blizzard der Transfer von Charakteren erlaubt

…wenn du zwar keine Ahnung von Versicherungen hast, aber dir klar ist, dass du niemals zur Allianz gehen würdest

…wenn du zu spät zur Arbeit kommst und sagst "Sry, konnt mich nich einloggen, der Patch-Download hat so lang gedauert

…wenn du auf die Frage "Wie läufts in der Schule?" mit "Bin fertig" antwortest, weil du alle Skills auf 375 hast

…wenn du nur anfängst zu kiffen, weil du ein Troll bist

…wenn du deine Katze verhungern lässt, weil du sie ja eh wieder beleben kannst

…wenn du deinen Staubsaugerbeutel einmal die Woche auf dem Boden deiner Wohnung ausbreitest, um nach arkanen Staub zu suchen

…wenn dein Hund immer tut, als wäre es traurig, weil es dann mehr zu Essen bekommt



Was passiert, wenn di Müllabfuhr strikt?
Europäische Pestländer ;-)


----------



## Lanty (12. März 2008)

Wenn du zur nächsten Sparkasse auf deinem Hund reitest, auf dem Weg dahin ein paar Bier trinkst weil du dir sagst "als Warri brauch ich keine Intilligenz". Endlich in der Bank angekommen rufst du den RL Kundenservice an ( 110 ) um dich zu beschweren das es in der Bank keine Orc Npc´s zum anquatschen gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamaican (12. März 2008)

Man hat kein Rl, wenn man mit xxdGrômgbxx unterschreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man "Freiheit für die Netherrochen - nieder mit der Himmelswacht!" so ernst meint, daß man stundenlange Demonstrationen in Shattrath organisiert.

Gerüchten zufolge hat man auch kein RL, wenn man früh morgens den PC anschmeißt, den Threat "Wann hat man kein RL?" auf der vierten Seite des buffed.de-Forums nachsucht und dann seine Ergüße zu Binär bringt - kann allerdings auch am Bier liegen.

Bimm "Freiheit für die monströsen Kaliris - wir dringen in ihren Luftraum ein; sie verteidigen sich nur. Erklärt Skettis zur überflugfreien Zone!"bamm


----------



## Paracos (23. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL,
 wenn die Freundin/Ehefrau in sexy unterwäsche (xD) vor einem steht und man sagt :" du sry hab heut keinen bock auf daily hc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. März 2008)

Paracos schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL,
> wenn die Freundin/Ehefrau in sexy unterwäsche (xD) vor einem steht und man sagt :" du sry hab heut keinen bock auf daily hc
> 
> 
> ...




Hää? nur wenn deine Frundin / Ehefrau ma was schickes anzieht heißt dass gleich sie will*hust*?

Naja gut ich mach auch ma einen:

Man hat immer RL, 
Games zocken = vorm PC sitzen und zocken.
Mit Freundin was machen = in der stadt rumgehen und trinken.

Einfach nur ne andere Form des RLs oder?



LG


----------



## Melih (23. März 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt



/signed

man hat kein rl, wenn man denkt das WoW ein virtueller schwanzvergleich ist


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man tot is, weil alles is RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (30. April 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Hab dich lieb


juhuu
mich auch?^^


----------



## BunnyBunny (30. April 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man gold mit euro verwechselt
(naja ist mir selbst passiert^^)


----------



## Chrissian (30. April 2008)

> Man hat kein RL wenn man tot is, weil alles is RL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (30. April 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man in emo foren postet wie wir


----------



## SirYork (30. April 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man in  der stadt leute um gold anschnort


----------



## Galadith (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man, bevor man zur Toilette geht seine Hände komisch übereinander hält und die Finger komisch bewegt, um ein Mount zu beschwören....


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man seine Familie abschlachtet und mit breitem Grinsen zur Polizei sagt "keine sorge ich beleben sich gleich wieder"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (30. April 2008)

SirYork schrieb:


> man hat kein rl wenn man in  der stadt leute um gold anschnort



lol^^

könnts mir richtig gut vorstelln

"hast du mal 100 gold ? brauch ich für mein epic flugmount! ich bin zu low equiped zum farmen - schließlich trag ich ja nur weißen (t-shirt) und blauen (jeans) stuff!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (30. April 2008)

man hat kein rl, wenn man vorm haus beim briefkasten auf seinen Kang der Köpfer wartet


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man, wie ich, geschlagene 641 mal Strath geht um sich so nen blödes Ponny zu besorgen -_-


----------



## Móloch (30. April 2008)

was heisst eig. kein RL????????? nur weil man ein Spiel spielt direkt keine freunde, nur immer zimmer sitzen usw??? lol der nap der auf diesen scheiss gekommen ist würde ich gerne mmal sprechen!! 

MANN HAT IMMER "RL" EGAL WAS MAN TUT ODER MACHT OMG-.-

ist doch nur ein "Computer Spiel" also hobby ,also eine "rl" freizeitbeschäftigung-.-


----------



## bagge93 (30. April 2008)

man hat kein rl, wenn...
...man in der innenstadt rumschreit, man würde seinen trans-cd verkaufen.
...man zu den bettlern in dre innenstadt sagt, sie sollen farmen gehen.
...man sich schon ewig fragt, wie zum geier man das interface wieder einblendet.
...man seinen schlüssel sucht ertstmal auf buffed.de geht ;-)
...man den bären im wald fragt ob er tanken möchte.
...man versucht dem verkäufer in der stadt dazu zu überreden, die klamotten gegen seine ehre einzutauschen.
...man jemanden als "Sohn eines mutterlosen Ogers" beschimpft.
...man niemals ohne 20 gegrillte Wachteln und persönlich vom Pfarrer geläutertes Wasser aus dem Haus geht.
...man emos für shdowpriester hält.

mehr fällt mir atm nicht ein^^

danke und bye

PS.: @ die etwas begriffsstutzigen leute die leider nicht mit "Witzerkennung" gebufft wurden (wie der herr dort oben): bei diesem thread handelt es sich um eine scherzsammlung. diese sprüche sind nicht ernstzunehmen und verarschen teilweise sogar leute die meinen es gäbe leute ohne rl. ausserdem is mit "kein rl" nur gemeint, dass das spiel zum wichtigsten bestandteil des lebens wird insofern gibt es leute "ohne rl". genauso wie du (Móloch) dich über die formulierung kein rl aufregst, könnte man sich über worte wie "permanent" oder "immer" bzw. "nie" aufregen, da sie im allgemeinen sprachgebrauch auch nicht das beschrieben, was sie eigentlich meinen (wie "nie" meistens etwas wie "selten" beschreibt). sich über diesen thread aufzuregen ist bescheuert, da es hier einfach um humor geht. manche verstehen diese witze und haben wie ich spaß an diesem thread, manche sitzen einsam zuhause weil sie keine freunde haben und flamen hier. jedem das seine

und für euch rechtschreibflamer:


----------



## Mâêdrôm (30. April 2008)

polini?


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man einen Tennisarm vom steuern der Maus hat lol xD


----------



## Baltez (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man auf die Frage: 
"RL?" 
antwortet:
"Wo?! Link!!11"


----------



## Panasori (30. April 2008)

Man(n) hat kein RL, wenn die rechte Hand mehr an der Mouse hängt als am...^^


----------



## Chrissian (30. April 2008)

Glied?


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Glied?


 ne an der Freundin lol


----------



## Lortox (30. April 2008)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL, wenn man die tote Katze am Straßenrand kürschnern will.


 
OMFG der is ja geil ich musste 3 minuten lang lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (30. April 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ...du dir Dämonentöter auf dein Besteck zaubern willst weil deine Schwiegermuter zum Weihnachtsessen kommt.
> ...du all diese Beiträge liest mit der Hand auf der Maus.
> Sie jetzt wegzunehmen hilft auch nimmer.  =)


rofl der is geil^^


----------



## chinsai (30. April 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man so nen unnötigen thread postet


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man bei jedem Geburtstag den man hat "LvL up!" sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (30. April 2008)

man hat kein RL wenn man beim stress mit der freundin schildwall oder entrinnen aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man durchtrainierte arme wie nen Body Builder vom Maus Benutzen hat !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man durchtrainierte arme wie nen Body Builder vom Maus Benutzen hat !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 war vor ein paar Minuten auch mein Einfall, nur mit Tennisarm^^


----------



## naked92 (30. April 2008)

... Wenn man in einer brenzligen Situation Vanish benutzen will und man dann merkt, dass man kein [Blitzstrahlpulver] dabei hat...


----------



## Sepultur (30. April 2008)

... wenn man mitn auf marktplatz steht und die portale in die anderen hauptstädte sucht!


----------



## naked92 (30. April 2008)

... wenn man Einen Zauberer (@ Zirkus^^) Nach einem Portal nach Shatt fragt...


----------



## Myrlen (30. April 2008)

Man hat Defenitiv kein RL, wenn man sich immer wieder auf Mittwoch freut, weil das der Einzigste Tag in der Woche ist, an dem man ausschlafen kann (patchday)


----------



## Dragull (30. April 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt



Man hat kein Rl , wenn man auch noch darauf antwortet :-)


----------



## Langmar (30. April 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man das Altersheim für einen lvl 70er PVP hält..
Man hat kein RL, wenn man auf der Bank seinen Netherstoff sucht..
Man hat kein RL, wenn man dem Chemielehrer die Mats gibt und sagt: "Mach mir mal paar Manatränke!"
Man hat kein RL, wenn man Leute wegen Spam bei der Polizei meldet..
Man hat kein RL, wenn man mit 70 probiert ein Flugzeug zu kaufen..


mfG Langmar


----------



## Gott92 (1. Mai 2008)

man hat kein rl mehr wenn man zu einem sanitäter sagt "rezz den mal" nachdem ein unfall passierte


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (1. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man beim spazierengehen blinzelt und sich wundert das man nur 1 Meter weiter ist.
Man hat kein RL wenn man die Polizei auslacht weil sie nur Grün Equipt ist.
Man hat kein RL wenn man seinen Chef mit "GIEF EPIX PLS" begrüsst.
Man hat kein RL wenn man jeden Patienten in der Augenklinik mit "Illidan altes Haus" begrüsst.
Man hat kein RL wenn man mit dem Fahrrad in den Hausflur brettert weil man ja eh automatisch Dismounted.
Man hat kein RL wenn man jeden Tintenfisch für nen Schami hält.
Man hat kein RL wenn man in der City einfach gradeausläuft weil es ja eh keine Kollisionsabfrage gibt.
Man hat kein RL wenn man ALLES was man so gefunden hat versucht bei IRGENDEINEM Händler zu verkaufen.


Ich weiss zwar nicht warum das alte Thema bei mir auf der Startseite steht aber gefällt mir


----------



## Dranosso (1. Mai 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man wow fürs rl hält


----------



## Taroth (1. Mai 2008)

Leanback schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal was überlegt.. alle die mitmachen wollen können ja mitmachen.. ich fange mal hier an.. ich denke an mienen beispielen wisst ihr was zu tun ist ^^
> 
> Man hat kein RL wenn man im Designer Laden nach Plattenrüstung Sucht.
> Man hat kein RL wenn man zu einem "Kinder-Zauberer" geht und ihn um Zimtschnecken und Wasser bittet!
> ...




Man hat kein RL wenn man so einen Post macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erraldstyler (1. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL, 
....wenn man sich wundert, warum die Freundin blaue statt roter Unterwäsche trägt und auf einmal braune anstatt von grünen Augen hat bzw ihre Ohren anscheinend geschrumpft sind.^^

...wenn auf der Arbeit irgendein Gerät nicht funktioniert und mann laut schreit:
"SCHEISSE, das ding is buggy!!!!!!!"


----------



## Baddream (1. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL, 

wenn man nach einem erfolgreichen Amoklauf die Polizei damit beschwichtigen will, dass der Lehrer ja bald respawnt.


----------



## Seufernator (1. Mai 2008)

Man het kein RL,

wenn man versucht Raids auf seine Schwiegermutter zu organisieren.
wenn man verhaftet wird, weil man bei der Bank sein Schwert abgeben will.
wenn man versucht sein Auto nach dem Aussteigen in die Tasche zu stecken.
wenn man nur noch im Sitzen sein Getränk genießen kann.
wenn man diesen Thread zu ernst nimmt.


----------



## Annovella (1. Mai 2008)

buechse schrieb:


> Lustig: Man hat kein Reallife, wenn man beim Wirt ein Trichterwindentau bestellt... (hm dass werd ich nächstes mal machen nur um das dumme Gesicht zu sehen. Obwohl, dann sagt der vielleicht er würde es mir gerne verkaufen, aber ich kann es nicht trinken weil ich noch nicht 45 bin oO)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man hat kein rl, wenn man statt sich ins bett zulegen stundenlang versucht auszuloggen


----------



## Abychef (1. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man als erwachsener mit in die schule kommt, alle dort umhaut und der polizei dann versucht klarzumachen ,dass man nur seinen sohn durch ne lowlevel inze ziehen wollte =)


----------



## Lucelia (1. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL, wenn man das imaginäre Pony seiner kleinen Schwester kleinhackt, nur um es dann in den Trecking-Rucksack zu bekommen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Nighthunter (1. Mai 2008)

Du hast kein Rl mehr wenn du vom Kirchturm springst und dann ein Ticket schreiben willst weil Flugform nimmer geht.=)


----------



## Apfelbrot (1. Mai 2008)

du hast kein rl wenn du vor deiner haustür dein SdR suchst weil deine mutter (totenkopf-elite) ja schon auf dich wartet !


----------



## agolbur (1. Mai 2008)

Du hast kein RL wenn dich jemand verbal beleidigt oder schlägt obwohl der angreifer ein paar level höher ist als du (stärker)

und du danach anstatt die polizei anzurufen den kundendienst von blizzard in Frankreich anrufst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




du hast kein rl wenn du noch noch lila tragen willst und dann damit vor der bank rumposen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenei (1. Mai 2008)

Du hast kein RL mehr,

wenn Du alle Kommentare hier am Stück durchliest
wenn Du in die U-Bahn steigst und Dich wunderst, dass Du zahlen musst
wenn Du zu einem anderen Kontinent reisen willst und bemerkst, dass es länger als ein paar Sekunden dauert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarad (1. Mai 2008)

Lol,das mit der U-Bahn ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast kein RL mehr,
- wenn du in deinem Kleiderschrank nach deinen T-Sets suchst...


----------



## Tuminix (1. Mai 2008)

Hier noch ein paar... 


… du deiner Freundin sagst das sie mal ihren Kochskill pushen soll

… du eine Person an einer Bushaltestelle fragst wo der nächste
Greifenmeister ist

… du das “Real Life” nur vom WoW Kauf im Mediamarkt kennst

… Du beim Einsteigen in die U-Bahn mit den Aussteigenden kollidierst,
weil Du versuchst durch sie durchzulaufen.

… Der Fahrkartenkontrolleur in der U-Bahn dich blöd anschaut, weil Du
Ihm sagst, dass die Tiefenbahn schon immer kostenlos ist.

… Du in der Bank verhaftet wirst, weil Du ein Schwert hinterlegen
wolltest.

… Du einen Priester um Heilung anbettelst und Ihm gleichzeitig sagst
er soll gefälligst hinter Dir bleiben.

… du dich wunderst als paladin und hexenmeister kein auto umsonst
bekommst

… du nur noch im Sitzen ein Getränk wirklich genießen kannst.

… du dich wunderst, dass alle Kisten am Wegrand nur Streugut enthalten.

… du deinen Ehering verkauft hast, weil du einen besseren gefunden hast.

… du dich an der Supermarkt-Kasse fragst, ab welchem Skill man wohl
diese Plastik-Taschen herstellen kann.

… du einkaufen gehst und du merkst das dein Inventar voll ist.

… du versuchst dein Auto nach dem Aussteigen in die Tasche zu stecken.

… dein offizieller Trauertag Mittwoch Vormittag ist

… du vor der Geisterbahn sagst: “die Instanz ist mir zu low”

… du ein nettes Mädel in der Disco nicht anflirtest, sondern “pullst”

… du bei jedem totem Tier auf der Straße versuchst, dass Leder abzuziehen

… wenn ein Tiger im Zoo ausbrichst, du der einizige bist, der auf ihn
zuläuft

… du Raids auf deine Schwiegermutter organisieren willst

… du Jeden tag 80 Liter wasser trinkst und 600 milchbrötchen isst

… du dich wunderst, warum Gastwirte was dagegen haben, wenn Du dere
Kneipe zu Deiner Heimat machen willst.

… du vor dem Kühlschrank stehst und würfelst bevor du ihn aufmachst.

… du dich wunderst warum im Briefkasten an der Ecke nur Briefe von
Leuten sind die du nicht kennst

… du nen haufen schläger beleidigst weil du denkst dein pvp ist aus

… du einen Sanitäter als n00b beschimpfst weil er weder Heilzauber
noch Schild kann sondern nur “Bandagen” hat

… wenn du deine scheidungspapiere per wow post bekommst..

… du dich nach der Arbeit vom Bus überfahren lässt, weil du näher am
Friedhof wohnst als bei deiner Arbeit.

… du deiner Freundin nen PC kaufst, damit ihr euch auch mal treffen könnt

… du keine Gehaltserhöhung sondern Beförderung zum Offizier verlangst

… wenn sich priester nicht mit dir duellieren wollen

… wenn du nach 13 Bier in ner Kneipe beschließt dich dort auszuloggen

… und du dich am folgetag wunderst warum du trotzdem nur um EINE
Erfahrung reicher bist

… wenn du dir tank und healer suchst bevor du deiner freundin deine
affäre beichtest

… wenn du total erstaunt bist wenn jemand mehr als drei Witze kennt

… du “Inc” schreist, wenn der Chef das Büro betritt

… du dich vergeblich versuchst, an ihm vorbeizustealthen

… die Wärter kommen, um dich vom Tiger runterzuziehen


----------



## Dwarfhunter2 (1. Mai 2008)

Man hatt kein real life wenn man beim Bäcker nach Manakeksen frägt


----------



## Naraget (1. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man immer essen und trinken gleichzeitig erledigt und sich dabei auch stets auf den Boden setzt


----------



## Geige (1. Mai 2008)

du spielst zu viel mmorpgs wenn dud cih wunderst dasss in deinen
rucksack nicht mal 10 schwerter und 4 helme passen

du spielst zu viel mmorpgs wenn du deinen supermarkt wechselst weil
er keine heiltränke führt

du spielst zu viel mmorpgs wenn dein bester freund xXaragornxX heißt


----------



## Mikaster (1. Mai 2008)

hardok schrieb:


> man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt



ich finde es sehr unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manani schrieb:


> ...wenn Du hinter einem Baum beim Kindergarten stehst um Lowies zu ganken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor wie ein dicker kerl mit nem kapuzenpulli und fahrradhandschuhen sowie 2 ästen in der hand hinter nem baum steht und den kiddies kopfnüsse und nen hinterhalt gibt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



AhLuuum schrieb:


> 1. Hab ich den Film nicht gesehen und 2. hieß ein netter Mitspieler den ich kennenlernte ingame Elwood.



der film ist kult!!


du hast kein rl mehr, wenn

du trotz reitgerte in der hand auf deinem fahrrad net schneller wirst

du versuchst deinen pysiklehrer abzuwerfen um danach mit viel grauem staub (aus dem bleistift)  zu "vanishen"

du etwas wie "vanishen" sagst/Schreibst

du im sport eine mädel siehst das ohnmächtig wird und du denkst: "lol, onehit"

du vesuchst mit schattenschritt auf einen baum zu kommen

du dein haus verlässt und denkst: "oh jetzt bin ich pvp geflaggt!"

du dein haustier nur als pet bezeichnest, und willst das es für dich tanzt

edit: wenn man einen wunden finger vom "F5-Taste" frücken hat


----------



## Rastas (1. Mai 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ...du all diese Beiträge liest mit der Hand auf der Maus.
> Sie jetzt wegzunehmen hilft auch nimmer.  =)



Shit ... vor allem die 2.Zeile hat mich erwischt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: 
Wenn man sich fragt wie oft "Rausch" stacken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezman1 (1. Mai 2008)

Loina schrieb:


> wozu duden??? bist du ein kleener lehrer??? so leute kann ich voll nicht ab könnt ich kotzen
> wenn du hier ein auf klugscheisser machen willst dann geh ein forum weiter


es gibt Zauberer??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## St3ck0r (2. Mai 2008)

man hat kein rl, wenn man solche threads erstellt


wo hardok recht hat hat er recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (2. Mai 2008)

man hat kein RL wen man wie ihr ständig so nen schwachsinn schreibt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloin (2. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> man hat kein RL wen man wie ihr ständig so nen schwachsinn schreibt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man hat kein RL wenn man von Papa 24 Jahre lang im Keller in Niederösterreich eingesperrt wurde.


----------



## Kujon (2. Mai 2008)

Mein Favorit:

… du dich nach der Arbeit vom Bus überfahren lässt, weil du näher am
Friedhof wohnst als bei deiner Arbeit.


herrlich^^


----------



## Kujon (2. Mai 2008)

Gloin schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man von Papa 24 Jahre lang im Keller in Niederösterreich eingesperrt wurde.




ups, böööööseeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da wäre wow die schönere strafe gewesen :-(


----------



## RedCroft (2. Mai 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man sich fragt welches t-equip bayern münchen hat


----------



## Shurycain (2. Mai 2008)

....wenn man versucht, Leichen zu Verspeißen (Völker Fähigkeit)


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. Mai 2008)

RedCroft schrieb:


> man hat kein rl wenn man sich fragt welches t-equip bayern münchen hat




T0


----------



## ATomicMaster (2. Mai 2008)

> an hat kein RL wenn man von Papa 24 Jahre lang im Keller in Niederösterreich eingesperrt wurde.



omfg o.O ^^


----------



## Biggles (2. Mai 2008)

Leanback schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal was überlegt.. alle die mitmachen wollen können ja mitmachen.. ich fange mal hier an.. ich denke an mienen beispielen wisst ihr was zu tun ist ^^
> 
> Man hat kein RL wenn man im Designer Laden nach Plattenrüstung Sucht.
> Man hat kein RL wenn man zu einem "Kinder-Zauberer" geht und ihn um Zimtschnecken und Wasser bittet!
> ...



mannomann, dieses Forumn verkommt immer mehr - spiele ich jetzt nur noch mit idioten das gleiche spiel?


----------



## Nelliana (2. Mai 2008)

Vorgestern im TS: Mann ist das ein scheiß Wetter hier... (gemeint war Sumpfland)
Antwort im TS: Wo, draußen oder in echt. oO

DAs hat mir schon zu denken gegeben^^


----------



## Kujon (2. Mai 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> mannomann, dieses Forumn verkommt immer mehr - spiele ich jetzt nur noch mit idioten das gleiche spiel?



ja! aber du hast dir deine freunde ausgesucht, sry ;-)


----------



## Destructix (2. Mai 2008)

Wer holt diesen alten Mist wieder raus ? Mal auf Datum gekuckt ?


----------



## agolbur (2. Mai 2008)

Gloin schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man von Papa 24 Jahre lang im Keller in Niederösterreich eingesperrt wurde.


 
die + ihre kinder mussten für den im keller farmen!!

Kellerkind und so..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tworten (2. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein rl ,wenn man 10 stunden am tag wow spielt.


----------



## OMGlooool (2. Mai 2008)

...wenn man versucht mit 24 kollegen seinen boss zu legen


----------



## Arîon1988 (2. Mai 2008)

der 2. post zu diesem thema war einfach göttlich!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neltharon (2. Mai 2008)

Feranos schrieb:


> lol der wahr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also quasi jeder Raucher?


----------



## Chrissian (2. Mai 2008)

omg son dummer thread.

jeder lebende mensch hat ein leben, und dieses wort rl ist auch sowas von asi.

echt asi hier


----------



## Osaic (2. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> omg son dummer thread.
> 
> jeder lebende mensch hat ein leben, und dieses wort rl ist auch sowas von asi.
> 
> echt asi hier



Edit: Achtung das hier ist ein Fun-Thread.

...wenn man vor der Arbeit am Dorfplatz steht und nach Buffs schreit.


----------



## kolopol (2. Mai 2008)

Neltharon schrieb:


> Also quasi jeder Raucher?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BongoBo (2. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man sich den Thread bis hier hin durchgelesen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (3. Mai 2008)

Destructix schrieb:


> Wer holt diesen alten Mist wieder raus ? Mal auf Datum gekuckt ?


*off topic*

Es wurde vielleicht du Sufu benutzt? Sonst regen sich ja einige Leutchen auf, wenn man zu jedem Thema ein neuen Fred eröffnet.



,wenn man seinen chef ignoriert und ...................^^


----------



## Dranosso (4. Mai 2008)

man hat kein rl wenn man die blue man group für 3 abgemagerte draenei hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (4. Mai 2008)

mann hat kein rl, wenn man in der bäckerei ein toast der mag'har bestellt


----------



## zificult (4. Mai 2008)

wenn man lol sagt^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2008)

...wenn man in der Bäckerei Manakekse kaufen will.

...wenn man Polizisten auslacht weil sie nur grünes Equip haben.

...wenn man jede Klasse auf lvl 70 mit T6 ausgestattet hat oO"


P.S. Toller Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (4. Mai 2008)

man hat kein Rl wenn man oger für seamesische zwillinge hält und diesen operativ auseinander helfen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iron_Z (4. Mai 2008)

ihr seit ALLE so WOW SÜCHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexphorrt (4. Mai 2008)

Shady88 schrieb:


> wenn man in weniger als 4 monaten nen 70-er hat





aha .....


----------



## Rhundos (4. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL wenn man seine Lehrerin auf der ignorelist hat
Man hat kein RL wenn man eine "Freundschaftsliste" führt
Man hat kein RL wenn man seinen Rektor für den Endboss der Instanz hält


----------



## Scofield-junior (4. Mai 2008)

Gloin schrieb:


> Man hat kein RL wenn man von Papa 24 Jahre lang im Keller in Niederösterreich eingesperrt wurde.



autsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Mai 2008)

ZITAT
an hat kein RL wenn man von Papa 24 Jahre lang im Keller in Niederösterreich eingesperrt wurde.


sonst haste keine probs oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lehrn das ma das man so was hier nicht reinschreiben soll


----------



## Fifus (4. Mai 2008)

Man hat kein RL mehr wenn...

man einem fremden 5 Gold Taschengeld gibt, weil er dir den Tipp gegeben hat, das Wasser aus den Mats H2O besteht.


----------



## Ginix (4. Mai 2008)

Grondak schrieb:


> wenn man das zu dem polizisten sagt und der antwortet: Schonmal jemand komplett in grün gesehen der ein Epic-Mount hat?.... Dann hat der auch kein rl
> 
> Man hat kein rl wenn:
> 
> ...



naja bald sollen sie ja komplett blau werden... wenn du noch mal 25 jahre wartest sind sie komnplett lila^^ aber dann stellt sich die frage warum sie immer noch kein episches flugmount haben^^


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (4. Mai 2008)

Da fällt mir doch glatt 'ne Story zu ein, die ich vor ungefähr einem halben Jahr erleben durfte:
Kumpel: Kommste mit zum Subway?
Ich: Klar! Wie viel Gold haste dabei?

Mein Gott, was ham wir damals gelacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


btw: Seit diesem Tag hat sich mein WoW-Konsum extrem eingeschränkt. Auf 0 Stunden am Tag. Lasst euch euer RL nich vermiesen! (Die Sache mit dem "Pfarrer um Heilung/Gottesschild bitten", müsste man wirklich mal machen. Allein schon wegen dem Gesichtsausdruck vom Pfarrer^^)


----------

